# Ghosts Fought In 1965 War : Zaid Hamid



## Nitin Goyal




----------



## saiyan0321

no politics here plz post it in the army section


----------



## cheekybird

Nitin Goyal said:


>


----------



## Nitin Goyal

saiyan0321 said:


> no politics here plz post it in the army section



I found that funny that's why I put that in member section.


----------



## usernaame

Zee Horror show music in the background - *EPIC*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## blackops

Lol epic lol man this guy has some good weed growing in his back yard share it with me too so that i can get high and make jokes like you


----------



## cheekybird

Nitin Goyal said:


> I found that funny that's why I put that in member section.



Let the mods decide where it belongs


----------



## SQ8

I believe this myth was propagated to convince people that god was on our side(to hide the lie that this war was).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernaame

Oscar said:


> I believe this myth was propagated to convince people that god was on our side(to hide the lie that this war was).


*
Important thing to note though, is that ZH is trying to use it now to boost the morale of Youth of the Pakistan. That sounds scary.*


----------



## foxbat

I love Zaid Hamid..  my favorite Pakistani in the whole wide world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pukhtoon

Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

alot of stories were made up maybe he was but that doesnt show it was hundred percent i say let it be just bcz 1965 happened and lets say GOD helped doesnt mean we should attack india i am with kashmir but that radio delhi crap is wrong..... anyway you have your own clowns like shiv sena and akhand bharat preachers and we have him

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

@pukhtoon 

they should have thought of that in the ring and not wasted time looking for a well P


----------



## usernaame

saiyan0321 said:


> alot of stories were made up maybe he was but that doesnt show it was hundred percent i say let it be just bcz 1965 happened and lets say GOD helped doesnt mean we should attack india i am with kashmir but that radio delhi crap is wrong..... *anyway you have your own clowns like shiv sena and akhand bharat preachers and we have him*



Again !!

I hate you people claiming parity with India and Indians.

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




foxbat said:


> I love Zaid Hamid..  my favorite Pakistani in the whole wide world



Ya, I my favorite Pakistani comedian.


----------



## pak-marine

now onwards i will call this guy zaid potty

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

loved the back ground music though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> Again !!
> 
> I hate you people claiming parity with India and Indians.





buddy it was started by an indian most comments by indian all i am saying is both sides have clowns like those idiots shiv sena whom your government themselves call jokers when they shouted why pak players were allowed to perform namaz on stadium and some support the idea of a united india and well we laugh at them they r jokers to us


----------



## usernaame

saiyan0321 said:


> buddy it was started by an indian most comments by indian all i am saying is both sides have clowns like those idiots shiv sena whom your government themselves call jokers when they shouted why pak players were allowed to perform namaz on stadium and some support the idea of a united india and well we laugh at them they r jokers to us



Non sense. read your comment and mine again till you understand what i wrote.


----------



## saiyan0321

ok you bolded the part about clowns and then said "I hate you people claiming parity with India and Indians." if parity means equality that can only mean you are saying they r bigger clownsPPP


----------



## saiyan0321

@usernaame i am going to ignore you now so dont bother quoting PP

anyway i hope we can move forward as zaid potty (thats a classic pak marine) has been proven a clown so hope i dont wake up and see 9 pages of flame war and trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## void_0in

dara dara k marega yea..Ruhani taqatein ROFL.Bechare host kaise jhelte honge isey par batein badi mazedar lagti hai by god 
inhe defence analyst ka kaam chor kar comic nikalni chaiye apni "zaid chachu ki kahaniya"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> "zaid chachu ki kahaniya"



hum kaisay delhi pohonch saktay hai he is standing with a gun 
hum kaisay israel pohonch saktay hai standing near a plane 
hum kaisay washington pohonch saktay hai standing over a submarine 

my advise is ignore him he is what we call a troll and now i leave the thread to indians hope its troll free and not become a vs thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

1.Those who lived through the '65 War would remember that there indeed was a belief among the general Pakistani public that _Jinns _were fighting on the Pakistani side. It was also rumored that Indian troops had seen tall horsemen clad in white mounted on white horses.

2. However, there were reports in Indian media of the presence of Chinese troops in Pak side. Apparently Indians had mistook a platoon of Baluchi Hazara troops in a Baloch unit in Sialkot front to be Chinese.


----------



## usernaame

saiyan0321 said:


> hum kaisay delhi pohonch saktay hai he is standing with a gun
> hum kaisay israel pohonch saktay hai standing near a plane
> hum kaisay washington pohonch saktay hai standing over a submarine
> 
> my advise is ignore him he is what we call a troll and now i leave the thread to indians hope its troll free and not become a vs thread



nice one........


----------



## BATMAN

pak-marine said:


> now onwards i will call this guy zaid potty
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------
> 
> loved the back ground music though



I hope you have realized it was as usual a hacked clip of Zaid Hamid.

This guy alone have turned the tables on Indian.


----------



## BATMAN

asad71 said:


> 1.Those who lived through the '65 War would remember that there indeed was a belief among the general Pakistani public that _Jinns _were fighting on the Pakistani side. It was also rumored that Indian troops had seen tall horsemen clad in white mounted on white horses.
> 
> 2. However, there were reports in Indian media of the presence of Chinese troops in Pak side. Apparently Indians had mistook a platoon of Baluchi Hazara troops in a Baloch unit in Sialkot front to be Chinese.



Yes, I can confirm it that those who lived through the 1965 war tell such tails.
I come from border region i.e. Lahore and surroundings. When i heard such stories second hand, naturally it intrigued me and I decide to ask first hand witness so i ask my uncle who was escaping on a truck from Kasur sector, he saw bombs falling from aircrafts like rains and i remember he telling me that a group of tall people with green gowns, kept catching all bombs in their gowns.

Now this is the story of P.Musharraf's front Kasur.

If any one living in Lahore and interested, can go to Kasur and ask the elderly of their personal account.

Indian air force had make sorties after sorties in this sector and most of the bombs did not exploded.
Indian air force failed to raise even a single building, quite surprising to me.

There are other stories from other war sectors as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

BATMAN said:


> Yes, I can confirm it that those who lived through the 1965 war tell such tails.
> I come from border region i.e. Lahore and surroundings. When i heard such stories second hand, naturally it intrigued me and I decide to ask first hand witness so i ask my uncle who was escaping on a truck from Kasur sector, he saw bombs falling from aircrafts like rains and i remember he telling me that a group of tall people with green gowns, kept catching all bombs in their gowns.
> 
> Now this is the story of P.Musharraf's front Kasur.
> 
> If any one living in Lahore and interested, can go to Kasur and ask the elderly of their personal account.
> 
> Indian air force had make sorties after sorties in this sector and most of the bombs did not exploded.
> Indian air force failed to raise even a single building, quite surprising to me.
> 
> There are other stories from other war sectors as well.


Your uncle was lying. So were others.


----------



## Xestan

hinduguy said:


> Your uncle was lying. So were others.



And you're trolling, so are other Bharati members on the thread.


----------



## Emmie

Remind me "Army of the Dead" in the great war of Minas Tirith, epic!


----------



## livingdead

Xestan said:


> And you're trolling, so are other Bharati members on the thread.


I am not trolling. What if I make similar claims about my uncle saying that. Would you believe it?
I guess only I have to change the color from green to saffron?


----------



## BATMAN

hinduguy said:


> Your uncle was lying. So were others.



Do you believe in God?


----------



## livingdead

BATMAN said:


> Do you believe in God?


Does not matter whether I believe in God or not.
Are you suggesting belief in God is same as belief in ghosts, djinns, werewolves, vampires etc?
Also he did not simply say he believed in ghost, he made a complete story.


----------



## BATMAN

hinduguy said:


> Does not matter whether I believe in God or not.
> Are you suggesting belief in God is same as belief in ghosts, djinns, werewolves, vampires etc?
> Also he did not simply say he believed in ghost, he made a complete story.



Your title is 'hinduguy' so i trust you believe in many gods!
Than you also perhaps know the meaning of god, forget the rest for the time being.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## livingdead

BATMAN said:


> Your title is 'hinduguy' so i trust you believe in many gods!
> Than you also perhaps know the meaning of god, forget the rest for the time being.
> FYI, in Pakistan we have very strong sufi / saint culture.
> Are you saying all of that is also false?


So you not only believe in ghosts and djinns, you also believe in werewolves and vampires.
Is there anything you dont belive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Unfortunately.. such ideas take away credit from the actual heroes who did achieve feats of unmatched heroism defending their land against overwhelming odds after their leaders committed Hara-Kiri for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Oscar said:


> Unfortunately.. such ideas take away credit from the actual heroes who did achieve feats of unmatched heroism defending their land against overwhelming odds after their leaders committed Hara-Kiri for them.



Not every one think like you.


----------



## BATMAN

hinduguy said:


> So you not only believe in ghosts and djinns, you also believe in werewolves and vampires.
> Is there anything you dont belive?



So you are not going to answer the question, if you believe in god? and where do you read i said what you associate to me?

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




Roybot said:


>



Close your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Americanpeacebomber

What Ghost ? Your country started going downhill from 1965.


----------



## BATMAN

Americanpeacebomber said:


> What Ghost ? Your country started going downhill from 1965.



Now how does that relates to the debate which you started?


----------



## Americanpeacebomber

BATMAN said:


> Now how does that relates to the debate which you started?



Relates very much to 1965 war.


----------



## Kazhugu

BATMAN said:


> so i ask my uncle who was escaping on a truck from Kasur sector, he saw bombs falling from aircrafts like rains and i remember he telling me that a *group of tall people with green gowns, kept catching all bombs in their gowns.*




hahahaha..hohohooh....

if only kamran akmal can catch the ball like that....


----------



## Edevelop

Nitin Goyal said:


>



Can some one here see any logic this guy is trying to make?


----------



## sur

&#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1570;&#1604; &#1593;&#1616;&#1605;&#1585;&#1614;&#1575;&#1606;
*
&#1576;&#1604;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1578;&#1605; &#1589;&#1576;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740;&#1586;&#1711;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1729; &#1578;&#1605; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1583;&#1605; &#1587;&#1746; &#1570; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1670; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1585;&#1588;&#1578;&#1746; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1605;&#1583;&#1583; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740;&#1580;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; ()&#65279;&#1777;&#1778;&#1781;&#65279;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

hinduguy said:


> So you not only believe in ghosts and djinns, you also believe in werewolves and vampires.
> Is there anything you dont belive?



Oh come on, he also believes that cars can run on water and electricity can be drawn out of the earth- check out those threads on PDF. 
After that he can believe in anything fact or fiction.
Just as the "guy in the funny red cap" can believe in Ghosts fighting in 1965. 


Seem to be many ZH clones around.........


----------



## BATMAN

Capt.Popeye said:


> Oh come on, he also believes that cars can run on water and electricity can be drawn out of the earth- check out those threads on PDF.
> After that he can believe in anything fact or fiction.
> Just as the "guy in the funny red cap" can believe in Ghosts fighting in 1965.
> 
> 
> Seem to be many ZH clones around.........



Cars can run on hydrogen and electricity can be produced withing a magnetic field.
I studied this and its the books to be blamed if wrong.

Not ghost.. it is believed, angles fought and if you are lucky, you can still find alive witnesses.

I have no personal statement.


----------



## BATMAN

sur said:


> &#1587;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1570;&#1604; &#1593;&#1616;&#1605;&#1585;&#1614;&#1575;&#1606;
> *
> &#1576;&#1604;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1578;&#1605; &#1589;&#1576;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740;&#1586;&#1711;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1729; &#1578;&#1605; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1583;&#1605; &#1587;&#1746; &#1570; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1608; &#1578;&#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1585;&#1576; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1670; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1585;&#1588;&#1578;&#1746; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1605;&#1583;&#1583; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740;&#1580;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; ()&#65279;&#1777;&#1778;&#1781;&#65279;*



Now this is what i like, reference from Quran.

It put the conflicts to rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

BATMAN said:


> Yes, I can confirm it that those who lived through the 1965 war tell such tails.
> I come from border region i.e. Lahore and surroundings. When i heard such stories second hand, naturally it intrigued me and I decide to ask first hand witness so i ask my uncle who was escaping on a truck from Kasur sector, he saw bombs falling from aircrafts like rains and i remember he telling me that a group of tall people with green gowns, kept catching all bombs in their gowns.
> .




Any interesting theories on why did your "tall people with green gowns" abandon you during sakoot-e-Dhaka?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

ares said:


> Any interesting theories on why did your "tall people with green gowns" abandon you during sakoot-e-Dhaka?



I don't know about east Pakistan.. but apparently, all their appearances are reported from west Pakistan.

Clearly you can see even the guys from east Pakistan (Bangladesh) also is informed about it.


----------



## kingkobra

ares said:


> Any interesting theories on why did your "tall people with green gowns" abandon you during sakoot-e-Dhaka?



they might be having tea party or something


----------



## BATMAN

ares said:


> Any interesting theories on why did your "tall people with green gowns" abandon you during sakoot-e-Dhaka?



I don't know about east Pakistan.. but apparently, all their appearances are reported from west Pakistan.

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




kingkobra said:


> they might be having tea party or something



If you know some thing more, than please share.

I'm telling you what is well known from Pakistan to Bangladesh.

I keep saying it is what i heard first hand.


----------



## ares

BATMAN said:


> I don't know about east Pakistan.. but apparently, all their appearances are reported from west Pakistan.
> 
> Clearly you can see even the guys from east Pakistan (Bangladesh) also is informed about it.


 
I can see, you believe in this kind of stuff .

With the spirits on your side..clearly the odds were stacked in you favour...but have you wondered, even with "roohani madad" ..why did you fail to win the war?


----------



## KRAIT

ares said:


> I can see, you believe in this kind of stuff .
> 
> With the spirits on your side..clearly the odds were stacked in you favour...but have you wondered, even with "roohani madad" ..why did you fail to win the war?


coz indians were quoting Hanuman Chalisa.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

ares said:


> I can see, you believe in this kind of stuff .
> 
> With the spirits on your side..clearly the odds were stacked in you favour...but have you wondered, even with "roohani madad" ..why did you fail to win the war?



You started the thread, you asked questions, and you got mixed answers for all of your questions, so just let it not go to far.


----------



## kingkobra

BATMAN said:


> I don't know about east Pakistan.. but apparently, all their appearances are reported from west Pakistan.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> If you know some thing more, than please share.
> 
> I'm telling you what is well known from Pakistan to Bangladesh.
> 
> I keep saying it is what i heard first hand.



only thing i know is Kashmir is still a part of india and pakistan was broken in two pieces although all these roohani powers catching bombs and fighting with their swords...
If you claim to believe in these forces then these two facts are insult to these so called roohani forces...


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Nitin Goyal said:


>


 
Ghosts? They are called "Angels". Thats like me saying you guys worship cows, monkeys, rats but according to your religion they are gods.


----------



## ares

BATMAN said:


> You started the thread, you asked questions, and you got mixed answers for all of your questions, so just let it not go to far.



I did??...funny I never even noticed that, but I am asking you these questions with as much of a straight face as possible.

Basically what you portrayed so far is, that Pakistani armed forces are completely incompetent..

When they went on offensive, they were not able achieve their objectives of capturing Kashmir...On top of it, spirits has descend from heavens to save them from what they had unleashed..and if fighting took place in a sector where the "spirit help" was not available(East Pakistan)..they folded completely!!


----------



## BATMAN

Can i ask you Indians one question in return?

Why are you making these inquires at this point of time?

Do you see another war coming?


----------



## Ammyy

BATMAN said:


> Can i ask you Indians one question in return?
> 
> Why are you making these inquires at this point of time?
> 
> Do you see another war coming?



According to your PM ...You are not in position to fight war


----------



## BATMAN

DRDO said:


> According to your PM ...You are not in position to fight war



Exactly my question, why are such inquiries being made officially and unofficialy?


----------



## KRAIT

BATMAN said:


> Exactly my question, why are such inquiries being made officially and unofficialy?


Last time we trusted your PM (nawaj sharif), we got kargil. So we have to be prepared all the time....better safe than sorry...


----------



## BATMAN

KRAIT said:


> Last time we trusted your PM (nawaj sharif), we got kargil. So we have to be prepared all the time....better safe than sorry...



He was an idiot, if he was involved in diplomacy than he should have not ventured otherwise.


----------



## third eye

While we all are entitled to our opinions, it must be within the realm of sanity.

This man needs to see a shrink ASAP


----------



## Awesome

Oscar said:


> I believe this myth was propagated to convince people that god was on our side(to hide the lie that this war was).



You had heard about this before? I think pirates of the Caribbean stole its plot ideas from this myth then. Anyway I think this topic will eventually deviate from Zaid Hamid to Islam, so I'm closing it.


----------

